# Der Fall Tibet



## glacios (9. April 2008)

Hallo
Ich wollte mal eure Meinung zu diesem in den Medien heiß diskutiertem Konflikt hören.
Seid ihr für das Motto "Free Tibet"? Oder denkt ihr euch: "Jetzt ist auch mal gut, Kuttenträger" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
Es wäre nett, wenn ihr eure Meinung auch begründen würdet!


MfG


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Ich denke sowas schadet beiden ländern.

china weil alle gegen sie sind (wobei ich das was sie machen unter aller sau finde)

tibet weil diese nun von china (als mach demonstration) warscheindlich noch mehr angegriffen wird ..


----------



## Zorkal (9. April 2008)

Im Buffed.de Forum über etwas in dieser Größenordnung diskutieren?Die meisten haben keine Ahnung von WoW und dann von der Weltpolitik?


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Im Buffed.de Forum über etwas in dieser Größenordnung diskutieren?Die meisten haben keine Ahnung von WoW und dann von der Weltpolitik?



gibt aber leute die das diskutieren können ..
geht ja um die meinung 

weltpolitisch weis ich nicht wiso es china macht.. aber ich find es falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (9. April 2008)

> Ich denke sowas schadet beiden ländern.
> 
> china weil alle gegen sie sind (wobei ich das was sie machen unter aller sau finde)
> 
> tibet weil diese nun von china (als mach demonstration) warscheindlich noch mehr angegriffen wird ..



bin der gleichen Meinung



> Seid ihr für das Motto "Free Tibet"? Oder denkt ihr euch: "Jetzt ist auch mal gut, Kuttenträger" ?
> Es wäre nett, wenn ihr eure Meinung auch begründen würdet!




was das angeht eher für "Free Tibet" finde kein land sollte von einem anderen unterdrückt werden !


----------



## -PuRity- (9. April 2008)

Mich würde vor allem Interessieren was in Tibet derzeit genau vorgeht nachdem die Internationale Presse ja mittlerweile nichts mehr mitbekommt. Wie brutal da wohl vorgegangen wird?

Nebenbei bin ich auch ein Befürworter beim Thema "boykott gegen die Olympischen Spiele". In der heutigen Gesellschaft sollte man keine anderen Länder oder Völker unterdrücken dürfen. Normalerweise sind ja die U.S.A. recht fix bei sowas, aber bei China haben die natürlich eine ganz andere Respektordnung wie beim Irak oder Jugoslawien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lars1988 (9. April 2008)

50 Jahre lang hat keiner an Tibet interesse gezeigt, ok ausser natürlich Richard Geere xD omg, ich glaub im moment ist es einfach ziehmlich cool für die Freiheit von Tibet zu sein.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (9. April 2008)

Ich bin da ganz klar auf der Seite der Tibeter meiner Meinung nach muss China mal von seinem hohen Roß herunter kommen und mit den Vertretern Tibet´s auf AUGENHÖHE verhandeln.

Meine Meinung,kurz und knapp.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## -PuRity- (9. April 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> 50 Jahre lang hat keiner an Tibet interesse gezeigt, ok ausser natürlich Richard Geere xD omg, ich glaub im moment ist es einfach ziehmlich cool für die Freiheit von Tibet zu sein.



So ist nunmal die Pressepolitik. Es gibt so viel Leid und Unterdrückung auf der Welt, man kann nicht an alles gleichzeitig denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und jetz hat eben gerade zu den Olympischen Spielen das Volk Tibet auf sich aufmerksam gemacht. 
Ich finds sogar ziemlich cool, für die Freiheit von Tibet zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

The schrieb:


> Ich bin da ganz klar auf der Seite der Tibeter meiner Meinung nach muss China mal von seinem hohen Roß herunter kommen und mit den Vertretern Tibet´s auf AUGENHÖHE verhandeln.


Ganz meine Meinung!


----------



## Calathiel (9. April 2008)

China soll sich erst mal um ihr eigenes Volk kümmern und Tibet in Ruhe lassen....

Aber eben mich wundert da drüben leider Gottes nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. April 2008)

tibet war ein freies land bis es von china okkupiert wurde. eine große mehrheit des tibetischen volkes scheint sich ein souveränes tibet zuzrück zu wünschen. wenn dem so ist hat china gefälligst seine truppen aus dem land zurück zu ziehen und es in die freiheit zu entlassen. ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## Theroas (9. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Im Buffed.de Forum über etwas in dieser Größenordnung diskutieren?Die meisten haben keine Ahnung von WoW und dann von der Weltpolitik?



Ich begrüße jeden Post in einem Thread wie diesem, dann verbraten die Forenuser schon
weniger Hirnzellen beim Bewerten ihrer langweilenden Signaturen, Avatare und Titel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich würde ein unabhängiges Tibet begrüßen, ich habe etwas gegen Riesenreiche die sich
ständig ihre Umwelt einverleiben. Auch Taiwan ist ohne chinesische KP besser dran.


----------



## Incontemtio (9. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> eine große mehrheit des tibetischen volkes scheint sich ein souveränes tibet zuzrück zu wünschen.



Zumindest der Dalai Lama behauptet etwas anderes und den sehe ich da mal als eine gewisse Autorität an. 



-PuRity- schrieb:


> Mich würde vor allem Interessieren was in Tibet derzeit genau vorgeht nachdem die Internationale Presse ja mittlerweile nichts mehr mitbekommt. Wie brutal da wohl vorgegangen wird?



Mich auch, aber es ist für die Presse schwierig etwas herauszufinden. China hat sämtliche Reporter ausgewiesen und die Internetleitungen gekappt. 



riesentrolli schrieb:


> Nebenbei bin ich auch ein Befürworter beim Thema "boykott gegen die Olympischen Spiele".



Ich nicht. Das Olympia Boykott 1980 ist auch schon gescheitert und völlig ohne Auswirkung geblieben. Den einzigen denen man damit schadet ist den Sportlern.


----------



## Calathiel (9. April 2008)

Nun nicht wir sollten die Spiele boikottieren, sondern die Sportler.
Mir ist klar, was für einen finanziellen Schaden da entsteht... Eine gute Lösung fällt auhc mir nicht ein.

Jedoch der Schaden für China würde so gross sein, dass sie wohl definitiv einiges klarstellen müssten .... weil bei denen gehts da um Milliarden, sofern ich dem zeitungsartikel da trauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. April 2008)

@Incontemtio

das 3. quote is nicht von mir
einen boykott unterstütze ich aber trotzdem. auch wenn die boykotte der spiele in den usa und in der su wirkungslos waren, lasse ich mich nicht davon abbringen. nur weil ein protest keine unmittelbare wirkung zeigt ist er bei weitem nicht sinnlos. was zb hat die weiße rose erreicht? nichts gravierendes. nazi deutschland ist wegen der existenz dieser gruppe nicht früher gefallen. aber sie war ausdruck des opponierens gegen das herrschende faschistische regime. allein deswegen hatte sie imo eine existenzberrechtigung. ich bleibe dabei widerstand ist niemals sinnlos!


----------



## -PuRity- (9. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> @Incontemtio
> 
> das 3. quote is nicht von mir
> einen boykott unterstütze ich aber trotzdem. auch wenn die boykotte der spiele in den usa und in der su wirkungslos waren, lasse ich mich nicht davon abbringen. nur weil ein protest keine unmittelbare wirkung zeigt ist er bei weitem nicht sinnlos. was zb hat die weiße rose erreicht? nichts gravierendes. nazi deutschland ist wegen der existenz dieser gruppe nicht früher gefallen. aber sie war ausdruck des opponierens gegen das herrschende faschistische regime. allein deswegen hatte sie imo eine existenzberrechtigung. ich bleibe dabei widerstand ist niemals sinnlos!



Dem kann ich zweifellos beipflichten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (9. April 2008)

Ich bin auf der Seite Chinas, immerhin ist das ganze 50 Jahre her, wo kommen wir denn dahin, wenn nun alle anfangen und kriegerisch erkämpfte Länder wieder eigentständig sein wollen!? Wie lang muss es her sein, damit man sagen kann das ist in Ordnung? 50 Jahre scheinen ja nicht zu reichen. Und die meisten Leute, die heute "Free Tibet" brüllen, kann ich eh nicht ernst nehmen, weil die vor drei Wochen noch nicht mal wußten, was Tibet überhaupt ist. Wenn in Afrika mal eben n paar tausend Menschen gemetzelt werden, interessiert sich keine Sau dafür, weil Afrika keine Lobby hat, sie haben auch kein "cooles" Aushängeschild names Dalai Lama, hätten sie eins, wären bestimmt auch mehr von den "Free Tibet"-Typen für sie auf der Straße.

Ein Boykott der Spiele wird es auch nicht geben, weil niemand auf den Chinesischen Markt verzichten will, außerdem gehts da nur ums Geld, Sport ist zweitrangig und Geld hat sich bisher noch nie für Menschenrechte interessiert. Wäre ja auch Kontraproduktiv, immerhin beruht unser Wohlstand ja auch zum nicht unerheblichen Teil darauf, dass es anderen schlechter geht als uns, wieso also daran etwas ändern?(Das bezieht sich jetzt nicht direkt auf Tibet)


----------



## The Holy Paladin (9. April 2008)

> Wenn in Afrika mal eben n paar tausend Menschen gemetzelt werden, interessiert sich keine Sau dafür



Das stimmt,aber dennoch darf man das Thema Tibet nicht einfach so herrunterspielen (das möchte ich dir nicht unterstellen).


----------



## Gronwell (9. April 2008)

The schrieb:


> Das stimmt,aber dennoch darf man das Thema Tibet nicht einfach so herrunterspielen (das möchte ich dir nicht unterstellen).



Richtig, nur wer "Gerechtigkeit" fordert, der sollte auch selbst gerecht sein und dazu gehört auch, dass man ähnlich oder gleich gelagerte Fälle gleich behandelt. Wieso also geht niemand auf die Straße und protestiert für die Ureinwohner Nordamerikas? Wieso verlangt niemand, dass die USA sich auflösen und ihnen das Land zurück gibt? Oder nehmen wir Australien, ähnliches Beispiel, gibts da jemanden? Ich glaube einigen sogar, dass sie es ernst meinen, nur die Masse kann ich nicht ernst nehmen, sie findens nur eben mal "cool" für Tibet zu sein.


----------



## Incontemtio (9. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> [...] kriegerisch erkämpfte Länder wieder eigentständig sein wollen!?



Der "Free Tibet"-Ruf muss nicht unbedingt bedeuten, dass Tibet wieder ein unabhängiges Land neben China sein soll, viel mehr fordern viele (auch der Dalai Lama) nur, dass die chinesische Regierung Tibeter und Chinesen gleich stellt sowie die mutwillige Entweihung religöser Kultstellen unterlässt.



Gronwell schrieb:


> Ein Boykott der Spiele wird es auch nicht geben, weil niemand auf den Chinesischen Markt verzichten will, außerdem gehts da nur ums Geld, Sport ist zweitrangig und Geld hat sich bisher noch nie für Menschenrechte interessiert.



Wenn man die Spiele boykottieren würde muss man nicht auf den chinesischen Mark verzichten. Kein Land (auch nicht China) wollt das. 



Gronwell schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch Kontraproduktiv, immerhin beruht unser Wohlstand ja auch zum nicht unerheblichen Teil darauf, dass es anderen schlechter geht als uns, wieso also daran etwas ändern?(Das bezieht sich jetzt nicht direkt auf Tibet)



Damit hast du sicherlich recht. Ich hasse Menschen, die sich über die Ausbeutung der armen Afrikaner beschweren aber ihren Kaffee bei Aldi kaufen.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (9. April 2008)

> Wieso also geht niemand auf die Straße und protestiert für die Ureinwohner Nordamerikas? Wieso verlangt niemand, dass die USA sich auflösen und ihnen das Land zurück gibt? Oder nehmen wir Australien, ähnliches Beispiel, gibts da jemanden? Ich glaube einigen sogar, dass sie es ernst meinen, nur die Masse kann ich nicht ernst nehmen, sie findens nur eben mal "cool" für Tibet zu sein.



Wahre Worte - es gibt (leider) so viele Orte auf dieser Welt bei denen nichts passiert,obwohl unsere Hilfe/Unterstützung dort oft sehr von Nöten wäre.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Gronwell (9. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Der "Free Tibet"-Ruf muss nicht unbedingt bedeuten, dass Tibet wieder ein unabhängiges Land neben China sein soll, viel mehr fordern viele (auch der Dalai Lama) nur, dass die chinesische Regierung Tibeter und Chinesen gleich stellt sowie die mutwillige Entweihung religöser Kultstellen unterlässt.


Ich kanns nachvollziehen, aus chinesicher Sicht, sie versuchen ja nur "Tibet" zu brechen. Ich vermute, gäbe es keine Bewegung, die ein Unabhängiges Tibet fordert und diese gibt es ja nunmal, würde das ganze auch nicht in dem Ausmaß stattfinden. Ob richtig oder nicht, das ganze folgt einer inneren Logik und ist konsequent.


Incontemtio schrieb:


> Wenn man die Spiele boykottieren würde muss man nicht auf den chinesischen Mark verzichten. Kein Land (auch nicht China) wollt das.


Die Gefahr einen Nachteil auf dem chinesischen Markt zu haben, sollte man sich offen dagegen stellen, ist nunmal da, daher würde ich es auch nicht riskieren wollen. Macht mans jetzt, finden es viele toll, nur erleidet das Unternehmen dadurch gewisse nachteile, dann wirds zum teil auch von eben den Leuten, die es heute noch toll finden, kritisiert, weil sie ja vielleicht selbst Aktien an dem Unternehmen halten.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Damit hast du sicherlich recht. Ich hasse Menschen, die sich über die Ausbeutung der armen Afrikaner beschweren aber ihren Kaffee bei Aldi kaufen.


Leider ist das die Mehrheit. Da sind mir die Leute, die offen sagen es ist ihnen egal viel lieber, die sind wenigstens ehrlich.


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2008)

Ganz ehrlich. Mir gehts am Ar*** vorbei. Mir gehts gut und solange es so bleibt ist gut.


----------



## lars1988 (9. April 2008)

> Ganz ehrlich. Mir gehts am Ar*** vorbei. Mir gehts gut und solange es so bleibt ist gut.


..such a lonely world....


----------



## Seufernator (9. April 2008)

Sogar in den Menschenrechte stehen die Rechte, wie Recht auf Leben, Recht auf Freiheit, Recht auf Gleichbehandlung und Recht auf freie Religionsausübung, die China gravierend in Tibet verletzt.


----------



## Gronwell (9. April 2008)

Seufernator schrieb:


> Sogar in den Menschenrechte stehen die Rechte, wie Recht auf Leben, Recht auf Freiheit, Recht auf Gleichbehandlung und Recht auf freie Religionsausübung, die China gravierend in Tibet verletzt.


Und? Menschenrechte werden nicht nur in China verletzt...wie war das mit der Gleichbehandlung?


----------



## Zidinjo (9. April 2008)

Tibet soll frei sein. Die Chinesen quälen die Tibeter ohne ende und sie dürfen nicht ins Kloster gehen usw. Tibet frei ^^ MfG mARVIN


----------



## Andî39 (9. April 2008)

Dem Einzigen, dem der Konflikt zu Gute kommt, sind die Zuschauerzahlen vom Film "7 Jahre in Tibet".


----------



## Gronwell (9. April 2008)

Zidinjo schrieb:


> Tibet soll frei sein. Die Chinesen quälen die Tibeter ohne ende und sie dürfen nicht ins Kloster gehen usw. Tibet frei ^^ MfG mARVIN



Warum? Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## mayaku (9. April 2008)

Wirklich interessant:

Tibet wird von China angegriffen und die Regierung schreit offiziell vor den UN um Hilfe...aber keinen juckts.
Afghanistan wird von den Taliban eingenommen und die Regierung fleht die UN um Hilfe an...aber auch hier juckts keinen.

Irgendwie muss ein bestimmtes Krisengebiet erst en vogue sein, damit es irgendwen interessiert.

Ich erinnere mich noch an die "Free Aung San Suu Kyi"-Aktionen von MTV. Da gab es MTV hier noch nicht mal auf deutsch. Ich hatte keinen Blassen wer diese Dame war, habe ich ein wenig schlau gemacht und erst so von Myanmar/Burma und dem, was dort abgeht, erfahren.
Vor Kurzem noch war Burma plötzlich in aller Munde und jeder Nachrichtensendung, jetzt höre ich kein Wort mehr von dort.
Was ist denn da mit den buddhistischen Mönchen passiert? Steht die Militärherrschaft noch oder wie siehts aus?

Aber Burma ist ja wieder out...


----------



## Besieger (9. April 2008)

> Im Buffed.de Forum über etwas in dieser Größenordnung diskutieren?Die meisten haben keine Ahnung von WoW und dann von der Weltpolitik?



erstens das und zweitens ist diese ganze china tibet olympia geschichte die mit abstand größte heuchelei von der ich seit langem gelesen hab.


----------



## Qonix (10. April 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> ..such a lonely world....


Nicht doch. Ein paar geile Weiber müssen mit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (10. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Seite Chinas, immerhin ist das ganze 50 Jahre her, wo kommen wir denn dahin, wenn nun alle anfangen und kriegerisch erkämpfte Länder wieder eigentständig sein wollen!? Wie lang muss es her sein, damit man sagen kann das ist in Ordnung? 50 Jahre scheinen ja nicht zu reichen.



Ist das soooooo neu für dich? Na dann willkommen in der Realität. Was ist denn z.B. mit den baltischen Staaten Lettland, Litauen und Estland? Die waren Loslösung aus der Sowjetunion fast 50 Jahre zuvor von Stalin gewaltsam annektiert worden. Es gibt sogar Länder, die nach noch längerer Zeit ihre Unabhängigkeit wiedererlangten (z.B. Polen 1918). Warum sollen die Tibeter denn nicht für ihre Souveränität kämpfen? Schließlich wurden sie von den chinesischen Machthabern nicht gerade freundlich behandelt, die die tibetische Kultur mit allen Mitteln zerstören wollten und es zum großen Teil auch geschafft haben - so wurden viele bhuddistische Tempelanlagen mit Hilfe von Sprengstoff einfach beseitigt. 

Irgendwann, vielleicht morgen oder auch erst in 30 Jahren, wird Tibet wieder ein freies Land sein. Bisher hat kein Staat, der mit Gewalt Völker unterdrückt und seine Fehler einsieht, die Geschichte überlebt - angefangen beim Römischen Reich bis hin zur Sowjetunion und Jugoslawien.


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Ist das soooooo neu für dich? Na dann willkommen in der Realität. Was ist denn z.B. mit den baltischen Staaten Lettland, Litauen und Estland? Die waren Loslösung aus der Sowjetunion fast 50 Jahre zuvor von Stalin gewaltsam annektiert worden. Es gibt sogar Länder, die nach noch längerer Zeit ihre Unabhängigkeit wiedererlangten (z.B. Polen 1918). Warum sollen die Tibeter denn nicht für ihre Souveränität kämpfen? Schließlich wurden sie von den chinesischen Machthabern nicht gerade freundlich behandelt, die die tibetische Kultur mit allen Mitteln zerstören wollten und es zum großen Teil auch geschafft haben - so wurden viele bhuddistische Tempelanlagen mit Hilfe von Sprengstoff einfach beseitigt.
> 
> Irgendwann, vielleicht morgen oder auch erst in 30 Jahren, wird Tibet wieder ein freies Land sein. Bisher hat kein Staat, der mit Gewalt Völker unterdrückt und seine Fehler einsieht, die Geschichte überlebt - angefangen beim Römischen Reich bis hin zur Sowjetunion und Jugoslawien.



Hab ich denn gesagt, dass ich das bei diesen Staaten in Ordnung fand? Die wollen alle nur nicht einsehen, dass sie verloren haben.


----------



## dejaspeed (10. April 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> erstens das und zweitens ist diese ganze china tibet olympia geschichte die mit abstand größte heuchelei von der ich seit langem gelesen hab.




Wenn man schon nix über die Geschichte China und Tibets weis sollte man nicht unbedingt mit halbwissen prahlen.


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Wenn man schon nix über die Geschichte China und Tibets weis sollte man nicht unbedingt mit halbwissen prahlen.



Ausnahmsweise hat er doch mal recht, es tun ja alle so, als hätte China erst gestern damit begonnen und niemand hat es vorher gewußt...


----------



## Frigobert (10. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Ausnahmsweise hat er doch mal recht, es tun ja alle so, als hätte China erst gestern damit begonnen und niemand hat es vorher gewußt...



Und wenn du in den letzten 20 Jahren mal deine Nase in eine Zeitung (damit ist jetzt nicht unbedingt die mit den 4 Buchstaben und Schlagzeilen über die halbe Seite gemeint) gesteckt hättest, dann wüßtest du, daß die Problematik China - Tibet dort regelmäßig abgehandelt, dort aber aufgrund für den einzelnen Leser wichtigere Meldungen kaum wahrgenommen wurde. Jetzt ist zur Zeit das Thema eben wegen der Olympischen Spiele mal wieder sehr aktuell. Der Fehler der chinesischen Regierung war, sich für das Event zu beweben und sich dadurch als moderner und fortschrittlicher Staat darstellen zu wollen. Leider geht dieser Schuß jetzt aber nach hinten los - wie immer, wenn ein Unrechtsstaat die Spiele für eigene Propagandazwecke ausnutzten möchte. Neu ist das ganze jedenfalls nicht, wenn man mal ein wenig in die Vergangenheit schaut (Berlin 1936, Moskau 1980).


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Und wenn du in den letzten 20 Jahren mal deine Nase in eine Zeitung (damit ist jetzt nicht unbedingt die mit den 4 Buchstaben und Schlagzeilen über die halbe Seite gemeint) gesteckt hättest, dann wüßtest du, daß die Problematik China - Tibet dort regelmäßig abgehandelt, dort aber aufgrund für den einzelnen Leser wichtigere Meldungen kaum wahrgenommen wurde. Jetzt ist zur Zeit das Thema eben wegen der Olympischen Spiele mal wieder sehr aktuell. Der Fehler der chinesischen Regierung war, sich für das Event zu beweben und sich dadurch als moderner und fortschrittlicher Staat darstellen zu wollen. Leider geht dieser Schuß jetzt aber nach hinten los - wie immer, wenn ein Unrechtsstaat die Spiele für eigene Propagandazwecke ausnutzten möchte. Neu ist das ganze jedenfalls nicht, wenn man mal ein wenig in die Vergangenheit schaut (Berlin 1936, Moskau 1980).



Davon rede ich doch, mir geht es nicht um das Problem, mir geht es um die Leute, die gestern noch nichts davon wußten und heute meinen sie wären die Freiheitskämpfer, wenn sie mal eben ne Kerze schwingen und morgen haben sie es längst wieder vergessen.

Ich sehe es auch nicht als Fehler Chinas sich zu bewerben, es ist ein Fehler gewesen ihnen die Spiele zu geben, denn damit sagt man irgendwo auch, eigentlich seid ihr ganz ok.


----------



## Incontemtio (10. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. Mir gehts am Ar*** vorbei. Mir gehts gut und solange es so bleibt ist gut.



Wenigstens bist du ehrlich ...


----------



## shadow24 (10. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Davon rede ich doch, mir geht es nicht um das Problem, mir geht es um die Leute, die gestern noch nichts davon wußten und heute meinen sie wären die Freiheitskämpfer, wenn sie mal eben ne Kerze schwingen und morgen haben sie es längst wieder vergessen.
> 
> Ich sehe es auch nicht als Fehler Chinas sich zu bewerben, es ist ein Fehler gewesen ihnen die Spiele zu geben, denn damit sagt man irgendwo auch, eigentlich seid ihr ganz ok.


nein,damit sagt man, dass man von China wirtschaftlich ganz schön abhängig ist und solange die ihre Unterschrift auf den mit x gekennzeichneten Feldern der Verkaufsverträge setzen,drücken die anderen Regierungen auch gerne mal beide Augen zu wenn es um Menschenrechtsverletzungen geht...


----------



## Gronwell (10. April 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nein,damit sagt man, dass man von China wirtschaftlich ganz schön abhängig ist und solange die ihre Unterschrift auf den mit x gekennzeichneten Feldern der Verkaufsverträge setzen,drücken die anderen Regierungen auch gerne mal beide Augen zu wenn es um Menschenrechtsverletzungen geht...



Was ja dann letztlich aufs selbe hinausläuft.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. April 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nein,damit sagt man, dass man von China wirtschaftlich ganz schön abhängig ist und solange die ihre Unterschrift auf den mit x gekennzeichneten Feldern der Verkaufsverträge setzen,drücken die anderen Regierungen auch gerne mal beide Augen zu wenn es um Menschenrechtsverletzungen geht...


sowas is gängige, kranke, grausame realität. schönes beispiel ist libyen. lange zeit war es geächtet. doch seitdem sich die eu mit gaddafi geeinigt hat, dass er der eu ne ganze menge an flüchtlingen erspart, sichern sich europäische konzerne dort lukrative geschäfte, sei es mit dem libyschen öl oder mit dem bau von atomreaktoren.


----------



## Incontemtio (10. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sowas is gängige, kranke, grausame realität. schönes beispiel ist libyen. lange zeit war es geächtet. doch seitdem sich die eu mit gaddafi geeinigt hat, dass er der eu ne ganze menge an flüchtlingen erspart, sichern sich europäische konzerne dort lukrative geschäfte, sei es mit dem libyschen öl oder mit dem bau von atomreaktoren.



Wie schon Berthold Brecht sagte: Erst kommt das Fressen, dann kommt die Moral.


----------



## Besieger (10. April 2008)

> Wenn man schon nix über die Geschichte China und Tibets weis sollte man nicht unbedingt mit halbwissen prahlen.



1. china ist ein kommunistischer staat. als die olympischen spiele an china übergeben wurden waren gerade 2 millionen (!) Menschen aufgrund eines dreischluchten staudamms umgesiedelt worden. rogge bzw dass ganze olympia komitee war sich darüber im klaren. mal wieder hat das geld die größere rolle gespielt .

2. waren die neuzeitlichen olympischen spiele seit jeher ein politisches ereignis was nicht nur seit 1936 so war.

3. kenn ich mich sehr wohl über die geschichte tibets aus und muss sagen pech gehabt. immerhin haben die tibeter ,zumindest der dalai lama, eingesehn ,dass es bei lebzeiten keine unabhängigkeit sondern wenn überhaupt jemals autonomie geben wird.


----------



## Incontemtio (10. April 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> 1. china ist ein kommunistischer staat.



China ist der kapitalistischste Staat den es zur Zeit überhaupt gibt. Zwar bezeichnet sich China offiziell als kommunistisch mit "chinesischen Abwandlungen", die Grundidee des Kommunismus, die von Menschen wie Marx entworfen wurde (das z.B. die Produktionsmittel den Arbeitern gehören) gelten in China in keinster Weise. In China darf man reich werden solange man der Partei treu bleibt, dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob man Arbeiter unterdrückt, keinen Lohn zahlt, Angestellte, die sich in Gewerkschaften organisieren, feuert etc. All zeichnet keineswegs ein kommunistisches Land aus sondern eher eine Art von "Hardcore"-Kapitalismus. 



Besieger schrieb:


> als die olympischen spiele an china übergeben wurde waren gerade 2 millionen (!) Menschen aufgrund eines dreischluchten staudamms umgesiedelt worden. rogge bzw dass ganze olympia komitee war sich darüber im klaren. mal wieder hat das geld die größere rolle gespielt .



Das Olympia-Komitee wehrt sich seit Anfang an gegen eine Politisierung der Spiele und betont immer wieder den Olympischen Geist, der über Krieg und Gewalt steht und damit die Botschaft, die man damit in die Welt tragen will. Wie Gronwell schon sagte, haben die Tibeter ein Organ (in Form des Dalai Lamas und vielen Pro-Tibet-Gruppen weltweit), das man in einem anderen Zusammenhang durchaus als Lobby bezeichnen würde. Die Unterdrückung Tibets stellt nicht die einzige Menschenrechtsverletzung Chinas dar (Hinrichtungen ohne vorher gehende Gerichtsverfahren sind an der Tagesordnung), nur haben die Tibeter eine ganz andere Unterstützung und durch den jetzt wieder aufkeimenden Protest eine Stellung in den westlichen Medien, die die Diskussion geradezu provoziert. 



Besieger schrieb:


> 2. waren die neuzeitlichen olympischen spiele seit jeher ein politisches ereignis was nicht nur seit 1936 so war.



Diese Tatsachenbehauptung ist ohne Quellenbelege etc. völlig unzureichend. Politisierung der olympischen Spiele sehe ich nur in den Boykotten, die im 20 Jahrhundert stattgefunden haben (Moskau - Los Angeles, afrikanische Staaten etc.). 



Besieger schrieb:


> 3. kenn ich mich sehr wohl über die geschichte tibets aus und muss sagen pech gehabt. immerhin haben die tibeter ,zumindest der dalai lama, eingesehn ,dass es bei lebzeiten keine unabhängigkeit sondern wenn überhaupt jemals autonomie geben wird.



Die Wortwahl "eingesehen" bewirkt in diesem Kontext eine völlig falsche Interpretation des Sachverhaltes. Der Dalai Lama hat keineswegs "eingesehen", dass Tibet nicht unabhängig sein wird sondern fordert seit jeher das Gegenteil. Die Zugehörigkeit zu China, mit einer gewissen Autonomie sowie ohne systematische Unterdrückung der tibetanische Bevölkerung und den Versuch die Tibeter an der freien Religionsausübung zu hindern. Außerdem verurteilt der Dalai Lama die jetzigen zum Teil gewaltsamen Proteste und spricht sich gegen ein Boykott aus.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. April 2008)

solange ich keine vergorene yackmilch trinken muss is das kuhl!

im ernst... wer seit jahrzenten am linken wegrand geht dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen, china.. nein danke


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (11. April 2008)

An solchen Fällen wie Tibet und Birma sieht man dass man friedlich nur selten was erreichen kann. Die Völker können sich nicht gegen ihre Regierungen auflehnen, haben wir bei Hitler auch nicht geschafft weil einfach eine militärische Macht da ist die das Volk unter Kontrolle hällt. In solchen Fällen sollte die Regierung gezielt ausgelöscht... oder entmachtet und Demokratie oder etwas ähnliches eingeführt werden. Nur macht das einfach keiner wenn nicht zufällig Gerüchte über Erdölvorkommen in dem betroffenen Land auftauchen...

Auf jeden Fall finde ich dass solche Regierungen in unserer Zeit nichts mehr verloren haben!


----------



## Zorkal (11. April 2008)

Zork schrieb:


> [...]


Ich bin der wahre Zork(al) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (12. April 2008)

omg^^ Du bist der wahre Zorkal, ich bin der wahre Zork, belassen wirs dabei^^


----------



## Zorkal (12. April 2008)

Joa War auch nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## dejaspeed (12. April 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> 1. china ist ein kommunistischer staat. als die olympischen spiele an china übergeben wurden waren gerade 2 millionen (!) Menschen aufgrund eines dreischluchten staudamms umgesiedelt worden. rogge bzw dass ganze olympia komitee war sich darüber im klaren. mal wieder hat das geld die größere rolle gespielt .
> 
> 2. waren die neuzeitlichen olympischen spiele seit jeher ein politisches ereignis was nicht nur seit 1936 so war.
> 
> 3. kenn ich mich sehr wohl über die geschichte tibets aus und muss sagen pech gehabt. immerhin haben die tibeter ,zumindest der dalai lama, eingesehn ,dass es bei lebzeiten keine unabhängigkeit sondern wenn überhaupt jemals autonomie geben wird.




Du redest nur leider von aktuellen Vorgängen nur wurde Tibets bereits 1951 von China Okkupatiert.


----------



## mayaku (12. April 2008)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Okkupatiert.



Genial!


Btw kenne ich genug Leute aus Estland, die einem was erzählen würden, wenn man sagen würde: "Leute, regt euch ab, ihr wurdet von Russland erobert und habt verloren. Pech gehabt!"

Estland jetzt mal als Beispiel die sind ja auch erst seit 1991 wieder unabhängig, davor seit 1940 von Russland unter Gewaltandrohung annektiert, davor immer mal wieder von Deutschen oder Russen besetzt.

Wenn es den Tibetern so geht, wie den Esten, dann scheißen die auf China. Ist halt so, dass sie nicht die militärischen Mittel haben sich zu wehren, aber sie würden im Traum nicht daran denken sich als Chinesen zu bezeichnen. Zumindest würde ein Este nie auf die Idee kommen sich als Russe zu bezeichnen. Die sehen sich auch eher als Skandinavier und nicht als Balten.
Gut, ich mag das pauschalisieren, aber so wurde es mir von den Esten, die ich kennen lernen durfte geschildert.
Keine Ahnung, ob man die mit Tibetern vergleichen kann, aber es zeigt (mir zumindest), dass eine Annektierung, Besetzung oder wie auch immer gewaltsam durchgeführte Angliederung eines Landes an ein anderes noch so lange her sein kann, sogar Vorteile haben kann, sie wird bei den Menschen, die überrollt wurden immer als Unrecht gesehen werden und nicht als Teil eines geschichtlichen Prozesses, der halt dazu führte, dass man plötzlich russischer/chinesischer Staatsbürger ist und somit schlicht hinzunehmen ist.


----------



## Besieger (12. April 2008)

> China ist der kapitalistischste Staat den es zur Zeit überhaupt gibt. Zwar bezeichnet sich China offiziell als kommunistisch mit "chinesischen Abwandlungen", die Grundidee des Kommunismus, die von Menschen wie Marx entworfen wurde (das z.B. die Produktionsmittel den Arbeitern gehören) gelten in China in keinster Weise. In China darf man reich werden solange man der Partei treu bleibt, dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob man Arbeiter unterdrückt, keinen Lohn zahlt, Angestellte, die sich in Gewerkschaften organisieren, feuert etc. All zeichnet keineswegs ein kommunistisches Land aus sondern eher eine Art von "Hardcore"-Kapitalismus.



Das ist mir schon bekannt. Dass es dort nicht wie bei Pol Pot zugeht sieht man auch. Trotzdem hat China typische Merkmale eines kommunistischen,sozialistischen Staates ,zu denen auch eingeschränkte Meinungsfreiheit,Versammlungsfreiheit usw gehörn. 



> Diese Tatsachenbehauptung ist ohne Quellenbelege etc. völlig unzureichend. Politisierung der olympischen Spiele sehe ich nur in den Boykotten, die im 20 Jahrhundert stattgefunden haben (Moskau - Los Angeles, afrikanische Staaten etc.).



Die Olympischen Spiele waren den Nationalsozialisten in den Schoß gefallen - und nicht nur auf Zustimmung gestoßen: Manche NSDAP-Mitglieder lehnten es ab, gemeinsam mit „Negern und Juden“ Wettkämpfe zu veranstalten. Doch Hitler erkannte die große Chance, das Image des „Dritten Reiches“ nach innen und außen aufzupolieren. Das IOC hatte die Spiele 1936 schon im Mai 1931 an Berlin vergeben, was es im Oktober 1933 - als die Nationalsozialisten schon an der Macht waren - bestätigte.

Hitler stockte den Etat für die Spiele von 5,5 auf 100 Millionen Reichsmark auf, damit „etwas Großartiges und Schönes“ entstehe. In die Planungen für das „Reichssportfeld“ griff er mehrmals persönlich ein. Ende 1933 stand das Konzept mit Vorplatz, Stadion, Aufmarschgebiet („Maifeld“) und „Führerturm“ (später „Glockenturm“ genannt) sowie Dietrich-Eckart-Bühne (heute: Waldbühne). Das „Maifeld“ sollte an die Foren antiker Städte anknüpfen: eine gewaltige Fläche für Großkundgebungen, eingefasst von einem Stufenwall, in dessen Mitte ein 76 Meter hoher Turm aufragt. Im Turmunterbau war eine „Langemarckhalle“ vorgesehen, galt doch der Ort Langemarck in Flandern als Symbol für den Opfergeist von deutschen Kriegsfreiwilligen im November 1914. Die „Langemarckhalle“ mit ihren den Heldentod verherrlichenden Inschriften sollte die deutsche Jugend abermals auf Opfertod und Krieg vorbereiten.

Hitler gelang ein Überraschungscoup

Nach der Verkündung der „Nürnberger Gesetze“ hatte es 1935 eine Initiative des amerikanischen Olympischen Komitees gegeben, die Spiele in der Hauptstadt des „Dritten Reiches“ wegen zahlreicher Verstöße gegen das olympische Prinzip der religiösen und politischen Gleichheit abzusagen. Als aber die schon emigrierte „halbjüdische“ Fechterin Helene Mayer für die Spiele zurückkehren und für Deutschland antreten durfte, meinte General Charles Sherrill als einflussreichstes Mitglied des amerikanischen Komitees, nun habe er an der Vorgehensweise der Deutschen nichts mehr auszusetzen.
Während der Olympischen Spiele - vom 6. bis 16. Februar 1936 die Winterspiele in Garmisch-Partenkirchen und vom 1. bis 16. August die Sommerspiele in Berlin - verschwanden in Deutschland die Schilder „Für Juden verboten“, der Verkauf des antisemitischen Hetzblatts „Der Stürmer“ wurde vorübergehend eingestellt. Viktor Kemperer notierte in seinen Tagebüchern: „Im Augenblick, da hier das Olympiaspiel stattfindet, wird alles totgeschwiegen. Hinterher wird man sich an die Geiseln, an die deutschen Juden halten.“ Zwischen den Winter- und den Sommerspielen gelang Hitler am 7. März 1936 mit der Besetzung der entmilitarisierten Zone des Rheinlandes ein Überraschungscoup. Dieses Verhalten verurteilte der Völkerbund am 29. März, zog aber daraus keine Konsequenzen.

„Man hatte das Bild eines versöhnten Europas, das seine Streitigkeiten in Wettlauf, Hochsprung, Wurf und Speerwerfen austrug.“


----------



## Besieger (12. April 2008)

> Nur macht das einfach keiner wenn nicht zufällig Gerüchte über Erdölvorkommen in dem betroffenen Land auftauchen...



Tolle irakische Demokratie. Vor allem wie man sich für den Schutz von Minderheiten einsetzt.


----------



## Dragim (13. April 2008)

Ich finde die Tibeter haben ein Recht darauf unabhängig zu sein, wie kann man (moralisch gesehen) auf diesen Wunsch mit Gewalt reagieren? Auch wenn es viele verletzte/verhaftete oder sonst wie von chinesischen Einsatzkräften verschleppte Tibeter gibt ist doch dank der Olympischen Spiele meiner Meinung nach jetzt der Zeitpunkt an dem Tibet am meisten Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet wird und die Welt am ehesten sieht was den freien Menschen dort angetan wird.


----------



## Incontemtio (13. April 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon bekannt. Dass es dort nicht wie bei Pol Pot zugeht sieht man auch. Trotzdem hat China typische Merkmale eines kommunistischen,sozialistischen Staates ,zu denen auch eingeschränkte Meinungsfreiheit,Versammlungsfreiheit usw gehörn.



Ich weiß nicht wie deine Definition eines "sozialistischen, kommunistischen Staates" aussieht, aber beide politischen Denkrichtungen beinhalten keinesfalls eine Einschränkung der Meinungs-, Presse-, Versammlungsfreiheit. Zwar könnte man argumentieren, dass bisher in allen derartig geprägten Staaten diese Freiheiten akut eingeschränkt waren, was aber nicht heißt, dass sich der Kommunismus/Sozialismus über diese Eigenschaften definieren lässt.


----------



## lars1988 (13. April 2008)

Im Kommunismus/Sozialismus muss das Volk unterdrückt werden, andererseits würden die Menschen merken wie bescheuert ein solches System ist.


----------



## Incontemtio (13. April 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> Im Kommunismus/Sozialismus muss das Volk unterdrückt werden, andererseits würden die Menschen merken wie bescheuert ein solches System ist.



Lies "Das Kapital" von Marx, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## mayaku (13. April 2008)

Oder "Kunde im Nirgendwo" von William Morris.

Der perfekte aber leider utopische kommunistische Staat.

http://www.amazon.de/Nirgendwo-Utopie-voll...t/dp/3931786196


----------



## Besieger (13. April 2008)

> Ich weiß nicht wie deine Definition eines "sozialistischen, kommunistischen Staates" aussieht, aber beide politischen Denkrichtungen beinhalten keinesfalls eine Einschränkung der Meinungs-, Presse-, Versammlungsfreiheit. Zwar könnte man argumentieren, dass bisher in allen derartig geprägten Staaten diese Freiheiten akut eingeschränkt waren, was aber nicht heißt, dass sich der Kommunismus/Sozialismus über diese Eigenschaften definieren lässt.



faktisch gesehn war dies aber der Fall in bisher allen sozialistischen Regimen und offenbar kommt der Kommunismus ohne Einschränkung der Menschen-und Bürgerrechte nicht aus.



> Lies "Das Kapital" von Marx, dann sehen wir weiter.



jaja  und dazu vllt noch 'Kampf gegen die Hochfinanz' von Gottfreid Feder.

Wie sagt man so schön . Sozialismus bzw. Kommunismus vertragen beide keine Kritik.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2008)

ich hab schon einige threads wegen der duskussion über den jordan gehen sehen....


----------



## Incontemtio (13. April 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> faktisch gesehn war dies aber der Fall in bisher allen sozialistischen Regimen und offenbar kommt der Kommunismus ohne Einschränkung der Menschen-und Bürgerrechte nicht aus.



Man könnte jetzt fragen, über was sich ein kommunistischer Staat definieren lässt und wie er auszusehen hat. War Stalins Regime ein kommunistischer Staat, entsprach er dem was Marx und Konsorten als "kommunistisch" postuliert hatten? Inwieweit war die DDR kommunistisch? Oder Kuba? Selbst wenn wirklich alle kommunistischen Staaten bisher Regime waren/sind, dann muss daraus nicht zwangsläufig zu folgern sein, dass sich kommunistische Staaten als solche durch diesen "Wesenszug" auszeichnen müssen um als kommunistisch bezeichnet zu werden. Aus dieser Korrelation muss sich das nicht folgern lassen.


----------



## Theroas (13. April 2008)

Das ganz wesentliche Merkmal des Kommunismus (wie auch immer umgesetzt) ist, daß er immer in die Hose geht. Derweilen bleibt nur etwas Gefasel vom "dritten Weg", "einer neuen Idee" und etwas verstaubte Sozialromantik aus alten Schwarten.

Da für das eventuelle Funktionieren der Marxschen Thesen nach etlichen Jahrzenten die Beweise
augeblieben sind verbindet man mit "Kommunismus" heute wohl zu recht Verstaatlichung, Enteignung
und große Banner mit Sternchen, landwirtschaftlichem Gerät und hässlichen alten Männern drauf.

Für ein freies Tibet.


----------



## glacios (13. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt fragen, über was sich ein kommunistischer Staat definieren lässt und wie er auszusehen hat. War Stalins Regime ein kommunistischer Staat, entsprach er dem was Marx und Konsorten als "kommunistisch" postuliert hatten? Inwieweit war die DDR kommunistisch? Oder Kuba? Selbst wenn wirklich alle kommunistischen Staaten bisher Regime waren/sind, dann muss daraus nicht zwangsläufig zu folgern sein, dass sich kommunistische Staaten als solche durch diesen "Wesenszug" auszeichnen müssen um als kommunistisch bezeichnet zu werden. Aus dieser Korrelation muss sich das nicht folgern lassen.


Du hast schon Recht. Aber nur rein theoretisch. Aber rein theoretisch wäre der Kommunismus/Marxismus moralisch gesehen ein erstrebenswerter Zustand. Allerdings würde ein halbwegs intelligenter Mensch niemals soweit gehen, ihn als neue Staatsordnung zu akzeptieren. Theorie und Praxis muss man eben oft genug trennen.
Und heutzutage geht mit Kommunismus immer auch eine Beschneidung der Menschenrechte einher.
Utopie sollte eben meistens auch eine bleiben.
Und solange sollten die olympischen Spiele diesem Land ferngehalten werden. Denn jeder weiß: große Ereignisse sind immer auch an Politik gebunden, das geht nunmal nicht anders. Und wenn das austragende Land mit Menschenrechtsverletzungen gen Himmel schreit, wirft das imo kein gutes Licht auf das Komitee.


----------



## mayaku (14. April 2008)

Eine Utopie muss nur deswegen (bisher) eine Utopie bleiben, weil die Menschen in ihrem derzeitigen sozialen/moralischen Entwicklung einfach noch nicht bereit dafür sind und auch nur deswegen gibt es in Staaten, die vielleicht auf guten Prinzipien, wie Einheit, Freiheit, Brüderlichkeit oder auch Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen begründet sind, immer wieder Korruption, Menschenrechtsverletzungen und ähnliche schreckliche Dinge.
Nicht das System ist das Problem, die Menschen sind es.
Theoretisch könnte es auch in einer Diktatur oder absolutistischen Monarchie das beste und schönste Leben für alle geben, wenn sowohl Herrscher als auch Beherrschte die idealen Menschen wären.
Aber da es den idealen Menschen (noch) nicht gibt, muss immer das kleinste Übel an Regierungsform gefunden werden und derzeit ist dieses kleinste Übel, zumindest nach den Meinung der meisten westlichen Staaten, die Demokratie.


----------



## Vreen (14. April 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> Eine Utopie muss nur deswegen (bisher) eine Utopie bleiben, weil die Menschen in ihrem derzeitigen sozialen/moralischen Entwicklung einfach noch nicht bereit dafür sind und auch nur deswegen gibt es in Staaten, die vielleicht auf guten Prinzipien, wie Einheit, Freiheit, Brüderlichkeit oder auch Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen begründet sind, immer wieder Korruption, Menschenrechtsverletzungen und ähnliche schreckliche Dinge.
> Nicht das System ist das Problem, die Menschen sind es.



der kommunismus geht davon aus das der mensch gerne der bauer ist und arbeitet,
ohne die perspektive einer verbesserung seines lebens.
daher "funktioniert" der kommunismus auch nur unter extremen druck wie zb in china über längere zeiten.
ich empfinde die perspektive das jeder mensch seine "aufgabe" im leben konsequent erfüllt zum wohle der gemeinschaft nicht wirklich als erstrebenswerte utopie.
im grunde ist es die illusion der totale balance aller menschen und deren aufgaben in einem staat, die es niemals geben wird, weil nie alle gleich sein werden.
menschen wollen sich im grunde immer weiterentwickeln, oder zumindest die möglichkeit dazu haben.
daher bietet das kapitalistisch demokratische system das wir zb momentan fahren sogar noch viele positivere elemente als es ein kommunistisches system bietet.
klar sind auch hier alle alles andere als gleich, aber im grunde könnte jeder alles erreichen.
man kann kreativ entscheiden und seinem leben die richtung geben die man will.



mayaku schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte es auch in einer Diktatur oder absolutistischen Monarchie das beste und schönste Leben für alle geben, wenn sowohl Herrscher als auch Beherrschte die idealen Menschen wären.
> Aber da es den idealen Menschen (noch) nicht gibt, muss immer das kleinste Übel an Regierungsform gefunden werden und derzeit ist dieses kleinste Übel, zumindest nach den Meinung der meisten westlichen Staaten, die Demokratie.



son käse, wie willst du ein system das auf unterdrückung und ausbeutung der menschen zum wohle weniger hochwohlbebohrener denn bitte als schönste und beste staatsform legitimieren?
wie gesagt, niemand ist gerne der bauer, und je höher der bildungsstand eines volkes desto mehr hinterfragt man entwicklungen die zb dazu führen das irgendwelche herrscher das land enteignen, deine steuern versaufen und deine kinder in den invasionskrieg schicken.
wie uns die geschichte zeigt enden solche systeme meistens mit dem kopf der herrschenden auf einer lanze.


----------



## mayaku (14. April 2008)

1. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass *jede* Staatsform die beste ist, wenn die *Menschen* selbst einem utopischen Ideal entsprechen, denn dann beutet auch niemand irgendwen aus oder unterdrückt.
Ein Diktator kann in einer Utopie bloß eine Art Leitfigur sein.

2. Habe ich nie eine Staatsform, die nur der Unterdrückung dient als die beste Staatsform bezeichnet!
Hier mal die Wikipedia-Definition von Kommunismus, denn dass es im Kommunismus nur um Bauern und Arbeiter geht ist Käse!



> Kommunismus (vom lateinischen communis = „gemeinsam“) bezeichnet das politische Ziel einer klassenlosen Gesellschaft, in der das Privateigentum an Produktionsmitteln aufgehoben ist und das erwirtschaftete Sozialprodukt gesellschaftlich angeeignet wird, das heißt allen Menschen gleichermaßen zugänglich ist.



In einem utopischen Sozialismus oder Kommunismus, wie zum Beispiel dem von William Morris geht es einfach darum, dass alle Menschen von sich aus gern arbeiten, um die Gesellschaft weiter zu bringen. Es wird auch getauscht, damit jeder herausfinden kann, wo seine Begabungen liegen und welche Arbeit er gerne verrichtet, keiner muss zu viel arbeiten, es gibt keinen Besitz und alle sind glücklich.

3. Ist es ziemlich arrogant zu behaupten, dass niemand gern "der Bauer" ist (es sei denn, Du setzt den Begriff hier mit einer Art umgangssprachlichen Idiom gleich im Sinne von "der Depp", dann stimme ich Dir zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), da es vielleicht für den einen oder anderen durchaus erfüllend ist, Landwirt zu sein.
Und worum geht es im Leben schließlich: Erfüllt und glücklich zu sein.

EDIT sagt, dass es von mir vielleicht auch arrogant ist anzunehmen, dass für jeden er Sinn im Leben darin liegt erfüllt und glücklich zu sein.
Ich sag einfach mal, dass ist dann meine Idee vom Sinn meines Lebens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (14. April 2008)

Sollte die Menschheit noch nicht bereit sein für eine "höhere" Form der Selbstverwaltung, empfehle
ich eine üppige Verabreichung von Psychopharmaka, präpubertäre Geschlechtsneutralisierung und
Verbot jedweder Glaubens- und Idealvorstellungen.

Und natürlich eine rückwirkende Abtreibung für all die armen Menschen, die nicht mit einem IQ
jenseits der 100 gesegnet sind.


Vielleicht ist die biologische Herkunft des Menschen dann soweit geleugnet, daß man es auf einen
Versuch ankommen lassen könnte.. Warp 9 - Energie!


----------

